# T4i Lens WhAT TO BUY???



## Photo_Mama2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Getting the Canon t4i and don know what kit to get... Looking at the 18-55mm kit lens, then getting the 75-300mm lens and the 50mm lens... any tips???:thumbdownr:thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're new to photography, the kit lens will suit you just fine until you realize it's limitations. If it's within your budget, the 35mm f/2 might also be a nice lens to take some low light shots with.


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 31, 2013)

When I moved from point and shoot to a DSLR, I started with the EF-S 18-135 f3.5-5.6 IS lens as my main lens.  It gave surprisingly good results with minimal obvious distortions, and had a great zoom range on my 30D and later 60D, from fairly wide to a decent 'reach' telephoto.  Its only limitation was indoors without a flash...it required an external flash to provide enough light due to its smaller aperture limits.  Although I didn't buy one at the time, I'd strongly consider a 50mm f1.4 for 'inside' work with or without a flash, and for 'general use' as well.  Without checking the numbers, I suspect these 2 lenses will price out about the same as the 3 lens combo you mentioned and give you one less lens to carry with you.


----------



## texkam (Jan 31, 2013)

Consider the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 instead of the 18-55 and you just may not need the 50mm. The 55-250mm is considered by many better than the 75-300mm. The 70-200 f4L is even better and the 2.8 version is wonderful. Both come with IS and subsequently higher price tags.


----------



## .SimO. (Jan 31, 2013)

Sigma 17-50 2.8.  Amazing glass and great price for similar ones in it's focal range.


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2013)

Honestly I would stick with the kit lens when you start out. Investing and choosing lenses is both a situational, budgetary and personal choice. It's very hard to make the personal choice element until you've experiences with a DSLR and the lenses and can find out where your problems and weaknesses are with that setup. 

A 50mm f1.8 is often suggested as a good second lens since it offers you a very cheap price for an optically sound lens. It also shows the performance of a prime lens and also tends to have higher image quality than many cheap kit lenses so its a good way to really showcase what a DSLR can do. 
A 70-300mm is a second good cheap lens to consider, it offers a much longer set of focal lengths than a typical kit lens and for people interested in wildlife, sports, or other longer distance types of photography it can be very rewarding.


----------

